
This Is What a Designer-Led Social Network Looks Like - msutherl
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90157216/this-is-what-a-designer-led-social-networking-site-looks-like
======
mindB
So it's basically evernote but with everything public-facing? I'm not sure I
see the advantage of something like this over a simple shared filesystem.

~~~
gatkinso
never change, hn

